# Steel Building Forum.?



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

fireguy said:


> Idioits, I subject I am well versed on. I would feel at home there


One should spell idiot correctly, or face the possibility of appearing to be one


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Anti-wingnut said:


> One should spell idiot correctly, or face the possibility of appearing to be one


 
Unless the reader was lacking in humor themself.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh you're hilarious Fireguy, when are you gonna be on Letterman, telling your idioit joke. That'll probably get you your own sit-com


----------



## JimCarter (Mar 2, 2010)

Mikesewell,

Thanks :thumbsup: the two links that you had suggested has some good useful information on the topic. However a discussion board on the topic would also be helpful.

Cheers...
Jim
CustomSteelFrames.com


----------



## stevenmiles (Jun 25, 2010)

*A good place to find information.*

I was looking for a good steel building forum for a long time. Until I came across this forum. I do believe that this forum has a good amount of threads regarding steel buildings, and I have allot to say about the topic : )


----------



## limiman (Jun 17, 2006)

I would like to see a "steel building" thread. I construct a few a year and have also notice in my area, alot of people are starting to make houses out of pole-barns or weld-up metal buildings. I am also in the process of doing this.


----------



## mark date (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi y'all

Does seem there is pent up demand for a steel buildings section - i'm certainly up for it.

Mark
steelbuildings.co.uk


----------



## aplloniasmith (Sep 7, 2020)

*Steel Frame Construction*



BoydS said:


> Are there any plans to have a forum for steel buildings..? There seems to be an interest from a few forum members for this arena. There could be discusions about manufacturers, foundation work, erection, insulation, etc. Comments..?


Hello, 
I have interested in a forum for steel buildings, actually, my profession is related to it, so will be happy if you allow discusions about manufacturers, Steel engineering, construction, and more.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

aplloniasmith said:


> Hello,
> I have interested in a forum for steel buildings, actually, my profession is related to it, so will be happy if you allow discusions about manufacturers, Steel engineering, construction, and more.


Start a thread,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I've built hundreds of pre-engineered steel buildings, did it for 40 years, including some very big ones. Would be happy to provide guidance or advice if anyone needs help.


----------



## diythomas (4 mo ago)

Hi,
If there is a steel building forum, let me know. I bought a qounset hut kit. If it could go wrong, it did. Did thier customer service help me? Nope. I have photos of my progress at: diysteelbuildingkit.org


----------

